# Pakistan Gurdwara Yatra 2006, Photos Part 1



## kaur-1

Source: Pakistan Gurdwara Yatra 2006 - The Voice of Sikh Youth
* Posted by  Sat1176*
Here are some pictures I took during my visit to the gurdwaras in Pakistan.

*Gurdwara Bhai Joga Singh*





This is gurdwara where Bhai Joga Singh took his laava. Upon reading the note from Guru Gobind Singh ji after his second laam he tied the palla to his kirpan and got up and started his journey towards Guru ji. His wife took the remaining two laava with his kirpan. 





*Gurdwara Panja Sahib (Eimenabad)*











 

 



*Gurdwara Sachcha Sauda*

This is the gurdwara where Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji served langar to the starving jogis at a very young age with the 20 rupees his father gave him to start a business.










----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## kaur-1

The tree under which the jogis were sitting when guru served them langar.





Langar at Gurdwara Sachcha Sauda





*Gurdwara Darbar Sahib (Kartarpur)*

This is where Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji spent the final years of his life farming.





The well from which Guru ji used to collect water.













Spot where the muslims burried half of Guru ji's remaining shawl and flowers. No body was ever found.




Spot where the Sikhs cremated the other half of the shawl and flowers.


----------



## kaur-1

*Gurdwara Rorri Sahib*

When the armies of Babar entered Punjab, Guru Nanak Dev Ji was present in Eimenabad. At the time of catpure of Eimenabad, many locals were arrested, among whom was Guru Nanak Dev Ji also. At the time of the arrest, he was sitting on the pebbles and was busy in his prayers. The Gurdwara stands at the place of the pebbles.

















*Gurdwara Chakki Sahib*

When Baber captured Guru Nanak Dev Ji he was put to hard labour in a millstone. With Guru ji's kirpa the Chakkis started turning on their own.









Spot where Guru Nanak Dev Ji was sitting.





Room in which the Chakkis started turning on their own.





*Gurdwara Bhai Laloo-De-Khooi*


----------



## kaur-1

The spot where Guru ji was sitting when he drew milk from Bhai Laloo's food and blood from Malik Bhagu's.





*Gurdwara Nankana Sahib*





















 









*Gurdwara Mal Ji Sahib (Nankana Sahib)*

This is location where the Cobra used its hood to shade Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji from the Sun.


----------



## kaur-1

The tree still stands today.






*Gurdwara 6th Pathshahi*

Guru Hargobind Sahib Ji came to Lahore in 1619 with Chandu. It was here that he met Bibi Mata Kaulan.









*Gurdwara Shaheed Ganj Singhan Singhnian*

This is where the Singhnian had their children cut to pieces.













Room in which the Singhnian were held




Remaining piece of a Chakki



The well in which some Singhnian gave up their lives.




*Gurdwara Shaheed Bhai Taru Singh*


----------



## kaur-1

Spot were Bhai Taru Singh was sitting when his kopri was removed.





*Gurdwara Janam Asthan Sri Guru Ram Das Ji (Chuna Mandi)*









Spot where Guru Ram Das Ji was born.






*Gurdwara Dera Sahib*

This is the place were Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji was matryred, in the River Ravi, facing the atrocities inflicted by Chandu.









Steps that used to lead down to the River Ravi where Guru ji had his final ishnaan.









Thara Sahib was built by Guru Hargobind Sahib at the site of the martyrdom during his visit to Lahore Gur Asthans.





*Samadh (Cremation ground of)  Maharaja Ranjit Singh*


----------



## kaur-1

*Sai Mian Mir Ji's Tomb*

Sai Mian Mir laid the foundation stone of Harmandar Sahib











			
				Sat1176 said:
			
		

> Final photos added of Nankana Sahib, Bhai Laloo's residence and more..
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> I can't recommend going to Pakistan enough. The muslims there are so friendly and welcoming. They show so much respect and satkar to Sardars you will be amazed. They are the ones serving the langar to the sangat whilst japping Satnaam Waheguru. You won't believe it until you see it with your own eyes.


----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## Lionchild

Nice photos Kaur-1

Although, i can't say i agree with some of pictures of the gurus and some of the attention given to certain things. It makes me wonder if people actually worship some of this stuff.

Keep up the good photography!


----------



## kaur-1

Lionchild said:


> Nice photos Kaur-1
> 
> Although, i can't say i agree with some of pictures of the gurus and some of the attention given to certain things. It makes me wonder if people actually worship some of this stuff.
> 
> Keep up the good photography!



Oh no Veerji, I didnt take them. They were posted by*  Sat1176 *in Sikhsangat and discoversikhi.

I too questioned about the same thing in my mind. Are they worshiping or just showing respect.? Not too sure. 
What do you think? Where is the border line for this act? Where do we draw the line?


----------



## Akashdeep Singh

Thank you very much sister kaur-1!

I was starving to have a look at the legacy that went on the other side of the border after the unfortunate partition of Punjab.

I am obliged to you for sharing these pictures. 

PS: some practices shown in the pictures are questionable though. 

Sat Shri Akaal,
-Akashdeep


----------



## sonykaur

Gurfateh ji to all u gr8 guys for contributing so much to sikh community...
i am new joinee to this group and desperately looking for some pictures on Mata Kaulan Sahib gurudwara for Naam Ras Samelan in Singapore...can anyone help on the same with pics or links.....thanks so much in advance ...hope 2 recieve a reply...


----------



## simeone14

Sat Sri Akal to All!

Fine pictures, I too went to Pakistan in March 2006 - spent 7 days there - *not part of a pre-arranged Jatha/Yatra*

My father , wife and 2 year old went on our own yatra - didn't see all the Gurdwaras, since we went to see other sites not related to Sikhism - these being historical buildings related to pre-partition etc....

The people of Pakistan are generous and hospitable - they appreciate the fact that you make an effort to come visit their country - some shrines are in excellent condition - credit to the PSGPC and others are now dilapidated or turned into commercial buildings. 

Pakistan is well worth a visit contrary to what people believe.....


----------

